# مقترح لخطة الطوارئ والأزمات



## mohamed lashin (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زملائى الأعزاء
هذا مقترح أعتقد أنه جيد لخطة الطوارئ والأزمات مع النماذج الخاصة بها (سأحاول رفعها لاحقا)
وأرجو ألا تحرمونى من آراؤكم
والسلام عليكم


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (24 فبراير 2009)

مادة قيمة جدا وممتازة 
وهي المطلوبة حيث اننا نحتاج انمازج عملية اكثر من الشرح
وارجو الاتحرمنا من باقي الملفات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
خطة ممتازة وعملية وشاملة
كما يمكن لأي شركة أن تدخل عليها بعض التعديلات البسيطة والخاصة بها لتصبح كأنها خطتها الخاصة
تستحق الثناء


----------



## sayed00 (25 فبراير 2009)

مميزة اخى محمد

استمر بموفنا بالنمازج

الى الامام


----------



## mohamed lashin (25 فبراير 2009)

أعتذر عن تأخير النماذج


----------



## mohamed lashin (25 فبراير 2009)

*المجموعة الثانية للنماذج*

المجموعة الثانية للنماذج


----------



## mohamed lashin (25 فبراير 2009)

*المجموعة الثالثة للنماذج*

المجموعة الثالثة للنماذج


----------



## mohamed lashin (25 فبراير 2009)

منتظر رأيكم****************


----------



## sayed00 (25 فبراير 2009)

ممتازة محمد 

بس لى ملاحظة

وقت الذى اخذه الاخلاء 25 دقيقة مش كتير ممكن تكون الدنيا خربت


----------



## mohamed lashin (25 فبراير 2009)

عزيزى م/سيد
أشكرك ولكن المقصود أنه فى الدقيقة 25 تكون خطة الإخلاء نفذت بالكامل 
وهذا يسرى على إخلاء العاملين وكذلك أى معدات أو وثائق أو ملفات سهلة الإخلاء إن أمكن (متروك لتقدير العاملين ولكن السلامة أولا)
وفى النهاية هذا مجرد مقترح وللجميع الحرية فى التعديلات التى يرونها مناسبة
أشكرك ثانية


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود مميز ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## fraidi (27 فبراير 2009)

جزيت خيرا مع الشكررررررررررررر


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أبريل 2009)

أخي محمد
مجهود جبار تشكر عليه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed lashin (4 أبريل 2009)

شهادة أعتز بها
لكم جزيل الشكر
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## almasry (4 أبريل 2009)

الله يتور عليك موضوع ممتاز


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (4 أبريل 2009)

الأخ محمد لاشين مجهود رائع يستحق الثناء والشكر ولكن لى بعض الملاحظات حتى تخرج هذه الخطه بصورة أحترافيه ...

ومع احترامى الكامل لاراء جميع الاخوه المشاركين ... 

و أرجو أن يتسع صدر الجميع لملاحظاتى فهدفى هو النقد البناء الذى يترتب عليه التحسين المستمر لاداء قسم السلامة والصحه المهنية ...

-1- الشكل العام للخطة : 

كما يعلم الجميع أن هناك شروط وقواعد يجب اتباعها عند كتابة المستندات بحيث تخرج بصورة ملائمة لطبيعه المستند .. مثل كتابه الابحاث العلمية ... التقارير الفنيه .... مخططات ... خطط ... الخ 

والخلاصه ان يجب الالتزام بأن لا يحتوى الملف على فريمات farmes أو صور (مثل الصورة المردجه فى بداية الخطه ) او رسومات ... وذلك طبعا لا ينطبق على الرسومات التوضيحية ... كذلك ترقيم الصفحات "حجم الفونت أكبر من حجم خط الكتابه نفسه ؟؟!! 



-2- العنوان الرئيسى للخطه :
العنوان الصحيح هو خطة الاستعداد والأستجابه لحالات الطوارئ ... هذا هو الأسم المتعارف عليه فى مجال السلامة والصحه المهنية وبالانجليزية Emergency Preparedness and Response Procedure (or Plan)​ 
بينما العنوان الموجود .... خطة الطوارئ والأزمات Emergency and Crisis Plan 


-3- لا يمكن استخدام هذه الخطه كنموذج عام بحيث يتم التعديل عليه ويصبح خاص باى شركه .. حيث تم أغفال نوع هام جدا من الحوادث او حالات الطوارئ وهى "حوادث السيارات الخاصه بالشركه فى أوقات العمل أو غير أوقات العمل " وبالتالى ينقص الخطه بعض الحالات الهامه 

-4- أهم نقطه فى هذا الموضوع هى : لا يوجد فريق لاداره الطوارئ 
ويعتبر فريق اداره الطوارئ اهم عنصر من عناصر الخطه ويجب تحديده من قبل مدير المنشآه وتحديد مسؤلياته 

مثال :

قائد فريق الطوارئ : Emergency Commander 
منسق حالات الطوارئ : Emergency Coordinator 
فريق مكافحة الحريق : Firefighting Team 
فريق الأخلاء : Evacuation Team 

-5- جزء أخر هام ورئيسى وأحد اهم عناص خطة الطوارئ الا وهو تلقى وارسال البلاغات Notification Procedure واللى بتنقسم الى internal notification و External Notification 

يعنى لازم يتحدد من الأول البلاغ يتم ازاى ... 

اللى يكتشف حالة طارئة يبلغ مين 

وقائد فريق حاله الطوارئ ... هيبلغ مين .. سواء جهات خارجيه "مطافى .. شرطة .. العميل .... " أو داخليه "المكتب الرئيسى الادارات المختلفة .... ) ​ 

لى عوده لاستكمال النقاش بعد التفاعل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## مشرف سلامة (4 أبريل 2009)

الأخ محمد/ تحية طيبة

جهد تشكر عليه ,, ففعلاً كم نحتاج إلى ذلك الموضوع ,, 


بارك الله فيك ووفقك ..


----------



## mohamed lashin (4 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
عزيزى الطير المسافر
أشكرك بشدة كونك إهتممت بموضوعى المتواضع
وردا على ملاحظاتك القيمة فإن هذه ليست خطة نموذجية ولكن مجرد مقترح
ولذلك فقد وضعت هذه الأمثلة لتكون دليل إحتمالات حالات الطوارئ ولكن المبادئ واحدة
أما بخصوص المسمى فجميع دول العالم تطلق عليها هذا المسمى(الطوارئ والأزمات) بل إنهم وضعوا القنابل والإنفجارات من ضمن حالات الطوارئ المحتملة وكلمة أزمات تصلح لحالات الزلازل والإنهيارات
فضلا عن أنها لا تخص بند من بنود مواصفة محددة(أوشا,أوساس,----)ولكنها مستقلة وهى أساسية فى مصر للحصول على ترخيصات التشغيل بدون تحقيق مواصفة.
أما بخصوص السيارات وحوادثها فإن قانون المرور وحده كفيل بتقليل معدلات الحوادث لو طبق بشكل صحيح 
كذلك فليست كل الشركات تمتلك حملة سيارات
وبخصوص فريق إدارة الطوارئ فجميع نماذج تعيين فرق الحريق والإسعاف والإخلاء والأمن موجودة ومرفق بها مهمتها
أما عن الإنذار فقد تم توضيح أن جميع العاملين مسؤولين عنه (أقرب العاملين للإنذار)
ولكن فاتتك ملاحظة مهمة وهى زمن الإخلاء ,فقد وضعته 25 دقيقة وهذا زمن طويل للغاية وقد لفت نظر أحد الزملاء ونبهنى له ووجدت أنه على حق (فاتتك دى)
وعموما فإنها مجرد مقترح ولك أن تتصرف فيها كيفما تشاء
تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (5 أبريل 2009)

خطة ممتازه 

بالتوفيق


----------



## medhat56 (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر مجهود متميز


----------



## رمرر (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا *
*و
بارك الله بك*​


----------



## مروان البرنس (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed abdel all (4 مايو 2009)

عزيزى / ملتقى المهندسين
تحية طيبة ...
بكل الحب والعرفان أهنئكم بهذا المنتدى العظيم وجعلكم عونا للفنيين المهتمين بالسلامة
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين ..
مع أطيب تحياتى وأشواقى اليكم..
محمد عبد العال محمد


----------



## lineahmed (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه عل المجهود العظيم و ننتظر منك الكثير

_بامانة الله ينور عليك _
_و نتمنى منك المزيد_


----------



## مروان رشيد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الخطة الرائعة و المفيدة حقا
رجاء توضيح ما معنى الإختصارات التى فى النماذج ( sf-447 - 01 )
أكرر شكرى مرة أخرى


----------



## AMEER2006 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يوفقك
يعطيك العاااااااااااااااااااااافية
بارك الله بك.


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 يناير 2010)

شرح شامل و ممتاز وملفات ممتازة


----------



## مهندس:عدنان التام (22 يناير 2010)

روعه مشكور يا الغالي ما قصرت الله يخليك


----------



## م.سعد نجم (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarhooni (2 فبراير 2010)

رحم الله والديك

.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على جميع المرفقات الله يوفقك


----------



## عمروصلاح (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## madona 111 (10 فبراير 2010)

ملفات رائعة
شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## magdy100 (12 مارس 2010)

الف شكر أخى الفاضل محمد لاشين على هذه الخطة الجيدة جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## محمودالحسيني (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك الله من فضله وكرمه


----------



## Mahmoud Abosharkh (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزاد من امثالكم


----------



## hwash (20 مارس 2010)

مساء الخير اشكركم جميع على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
كما اريد أن انبه لشيء مهم 
1- اليلاغ في حالات الطواريء
2- السرعه وحسن التصرف وعدم الهلاع او الخوف المتواجدينند حدوث كارثه 
3- مسؤل جرس الانذار


----------



## ايمن سعدة ايمن (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اللة يبارك فيك


----------



## usama hassn (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذة الافادة


----------



## ابراهيم55 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## counsel66 (9 فبراير 2011)

دام الله عليكم العلم و أنفعكم به كما نفعتمونا به


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

m$koooor


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:thxxx


----------



## roroj (10 فبراير 2011)

raw3h


----------



## khaliduk (15 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذة الافادة*​


----------



## نجيب قاسم حسن غازى (9 مارس 2011)

ممكن ياشباب تسعدونى بدرسة جدوى لتاسيس شركة خاصه بالسلامه المهنيه


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (20 مارس 2011)

الخطه راءعه


----------



## الموحش عصام (18 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود مميز ونسأل الله لكم التوفيق*​


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لك كل التقدير


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## الموحش عصام (31 مايو 2013)

*خطة ممتازه 
جهد تشكر عليه 


بارك الله فيك ووفقك ..

*​


----------



## د.نبيل يس (2 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزالكم الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------

